# Commander Dante - Master of the Blood Angels



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

I've spend the last couple of days painting up Dante for my BA army. I went with a chaos raptor jetpack because i thought it looks a lot ornate than the standard one he comes with.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Barrel needs drilling out.

Quite nice overall.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

That a class paint job mate, true master of the blood angels there  want to see him leading the army though lol


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice indeed. I have to agree with Gareth on needing the barrel drilled out however as it makes the gun look so much better.


----------



## Chaplain Carnivarious (Jun 17, 2008)

i love your power-axe, and awesome jetpack by the way.:victory:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I really like this. The paint job is great, nice and muted. Heaps of Dante's you see look like Xibit has pimped him out on MTV but that is perfect. The jumppack was a great choice, adds some area of red as well which is also great. Axe looks awsome.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I must agree with everyone else: drill the gun, great paint job (that gold is sweet!) and nice move with the jetpack.


----------



## dan1986 (Jun 12, 2008)

really nice work, good choice on the raptor jump pack :victory:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Nicely painted, like tehe power weapon but not sure on the jump pack though


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

I hate drilling out metal barrels so you'll see no gun-hole on this guy. I may paint in the hole though.


> That a class paint job mate, true master of the blood angels there want to see him leading the army though lol


He'll be leading the 2nd company. Once I get the second half of the company painted I'll post some photos. 



> I really like this. The paint job is great, nice and muted. Heaps of Dante's you see look like Xibit has pimped him out on MTV but that is perfect. The jumppack was a great choice, adds some area of red as well which is also great. Axe looks awsome.


Yeah i always thought it was wierd that dante didn't have any red on him. It make him look strangely out of place among the rest of the army

Glad you like it


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I like how Dante is full-gold. 

It gives him, obviously, some attention due to all the otehr red in the Blood Angel army. Also, to me at least, his full-gold (especially with his mask) gives him something like an Aztec war/blood god look.

The gold seems to accent his esteemed place in the _Blood_ Angels just with that color.


----------



## Mobius418 (Jun 13, 2009)

I think this is one of the best paint jobs I've seen on Dante. If you don't mind me asking, what colors did you use to get that gold?


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

great paint job. +rep


----------

